# Dinner with Davis Fri. Sept. 2



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

If your near the San Francisco area, want to have dinner, help out a good cause and meet the winningist American pro racer of all time. Then check out this link. 


http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=3420


----------

